# Sighting in rifle



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So I got a new scope for my 30.06 and was wanting to take it somewhere to have them quickly 0 it in. I know in the past they have had people at Lee Kay that did this, I was told this was a concession and they didn't know when the guys would be there. I have been to Lee Kay 2 times and called 2 times and been told no one there. Does anyone know of anyone who does this or anywhere else to go ?

Thanks folks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure its unloaded, remove the bolt. Prop it up on your kitchen table pointed towards something you can see through the bore 50 yards away (tree limb, bird-nest, whatever. Make sure it cannot move. Now with the object visible through the bore, adjust the scope WITHOUT MOVING THE RIFLE, so the crosshairs move over onto whatever it is you are seeing through the bore. This is a pretty accurate means of bore sighting and will get you pretty close when you do get to a range for shooting.

That's pretty much what Lee Kay guys do... fire one out of their rig, then move the crosshairs over onto where the bullet impacted.

-DallanC


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You don't need anybody to bore sight your rifle for you, do as DallanC described. It's convenient, it's easy, and it works remarkably well. A little fine tuning on targets and you're good to go.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The difficult part is finding something to hold it without moving while adjusting


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

My thanks gentlemen I appreciate the info, I will try taking the leaf out of my kitchen table and put some towels to protect the gun and try pushing sides together like a big clamp!! Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Make sure its unloaded, remove the bolt. Prop it up on your kitchen table pointed towards something you can see through the bore 50 yards away (tree limb, bird-nest, whatever. Make sure it cannot move. Now with the object visible through the bore, adjust the scope WITHOUT MOVING THE RIFLE, so the crosshairs move over onto whatever it is you are seeing through the bore. This is a pretty accurate means of bore sighting and will get you pretty close when you do get to a range for shooting.
> 
> That's pretty much what Lee Kay guys do... fire one out of their rig, then move the crosshairs over onto where the bullet impacted.
> 
> -DallanC


That's the way I do it; except I use the vise in my garage. The table idea should work.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Kitchen bore sight as described above. 

Then, you can set up on a target at 25 yards. 

Fire one shot. 

Multiply by four the number of inches are you off up and down. EX: 1 inch low and 1 inch left = adjust up 4 inches and adjust right 4 inches. 

Make the adjustments.

You are about 2.5 inches high at 100 and on at about 225 yard depending on your load.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> The difficult part is finding something to hold it without moving while adjusting


While holding the rifle steady while you make adjustments to the scope does make it easier, it is not essential. Look down the bore, then look through the scope and adjust the crosshairs to try to bring the two in line. Set the rifle back down and repeat the process until the are in perfect alignment. It might take another adjustment or two, but couple of pillows are all that are really needed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea holding the rifle steady can be tricky, I just toss on a bipod and prop the rear of the rifle up with a book or two. As Kevin stated, you can carefully align the bore and look through the scope, make adjustments and re-sight through the bore until you get it where you want it. It just takes a bit longer but no big deal. 

On a side note, this is a good thing to remember in the field if a rifle ever gets dropped or stepped on... one can prop it up and quickly see if the bore and sights are still in alignment.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude, I will help you and teach you to do it yourself (for free). I have a Lead-Sled that you can use to keep the rifle nice and stable too.

Ok, I will charge you a Coke actually...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Bax its on !..... I would even get ya a 12 pack of Coke
No Pepsi though.... even gratitude has it's limits !!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

guner said:


> Bax its on !..... I would even get ya a 12 pack of Coke
> No Pepsi though.... even gratitude has it's limits !!


Awesome! I dont like Pepsi anyways.

Shoot me a PM sometime and I will gladly take you out. Generally weekends work best for me


----------

